# How to filter propolis tincture easily?



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I use these .02micron filters to remove the debris and mold spores when making medicinal tinctures.

They work real well, producing a medically sterile clean tincture, as long as you keep your work area hygienically clean, and filtering only takes a minute to complete. No sitting and waiting foryour solution to drip through the sludge all day and night.
just hook it up to a tiny vacuum pump pour your solution into the rez, and it's filtered in a minute.
They sell all different sizes.


----------

